# Weekly Competition 2019-22



## Mike Hughey (May 28, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2
1. *F' U' R2 U' R' F U2 R' F 
*2. *U2 F' U2 F' R' U F' R' U' 
*3. *F U2 R' U R2 F' R U2 R2 
*4. *U' F2 U R U2 R' U2 F U' 
*5. *R' U' F2 U' R' U' R 

*3x3x3
1. *B2 L U' D' L D' F2 U D2 R F R2 U2 F' D2 L2 F' L2 D2 L2 F 
*2. *R2 F' U2 L2 B' R2 B L2 F' D2 F2 D' F' D2 B' U F2 L' R2 U2 
*3. *F D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D2 U2 F' L2 F' L' D' B' F2 L2 R' B D' F L2 
*4. *B2 D2 F' B2 U L' F2 R' F' D L2 F2 U F2 B2 R2 D2 B2 U' F2 
*5. *D B2 D B2 R2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 U R' F R D' R' D2 U B D 

*4x4x4
1. *L2 U Fw D' R' D' U B' Fw Rw F2 L2 Rw Fw2 L2 D2 F' L Rw' D2 Fw F2 Uw' L Rw2 Fw2 Rw F2 D2 Fw' F2 R' Fw2 F2 Uw2 L' Rw U F R'
*2. *D2 L F D R2 U2 Rw' D' U Rw' D2 R2 B' D R2 Uw L2 Rw F' U2 L2 D L2 Rw' U R' Fw' Uw B2 Fw' L D2 B' Rw' U2 B' Rw R' U2 B
*3. *D B2 U2 Rw' R2 B' L' Uw' L' D Uw U2 B2 Uw Rw2 Uw2 Fw' F2 D' Fw' U Fw F2 Uw F Uw' B2 Fw' F' R2 D2 F' Rw D2 Uw U' F' L2 D U'
*4. *B Fw2 F2 D2 Rw' U Fw2 F D Uw2 Rw' D' L' B2 Fw F2 Rw B2 D' B' Fw Rw' R B2 D2 U' B Rw' Uw B2 Fw U2 Fw U2 B R2 Fw2 L Rw U2
*5. *L Uw2 U' B' Uw Rw D B2 Uw' U' L' B Fw2 D2 Uw2 U' L' Rw2 U L' R2 B' D Fw D Rw2 Uw' L R2 Uw U R' F2 U L2 D' U2 L2 B2 U'

*5x5x5
1. *Uw B2 U' Fw2 U2 R' Fw Rw Uw B Dw L2 Rw D F2 Lw2 Dw2 R2 Fw Dw2 B2 F Rw' D2 Dw2 U2 Lw U2 L' Fw' Rw' Bw' Fw2 L' Rw R' B' Fw2 L2 B2 L2 B D2 Bw2 Rw' R' F Lw Bw2 L' Uw' L Dw2 Bw' Uw Rw' D' Dw' B' Rw
*2. *Uw Bw2 F2 Dw' Uw' U' B2 Fw' R' D Dw L2 F R Uw' U' B2 U' Fw Dw L Fw2 L' Rw2 Bw Lw' R2 D2 R Dw' U2 Lw' Rw2 F' Dw2 L' Lw' Rw2 R' Dw' Bw L' U2 R Fw' F2 L' F Rw2 Fw2 L' Lw' Rw2 D' U' B2 F U' Bw Dw'
*3. *Uw2 Bw' D L Fw D' Lw2 Rw2 Bw2 Lw Dw2 Uw2 Fw2 Lw Rw R Fw' F Lw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 Lw' Rw D' Bw2 Fw2 Lw' Rw F' D' Bw2 Dw' L U Bw' D' L' Rw2 Fw' Lw2 F L2 B' Rw' Uw' Bw Uw' U2 L2 R D Uw2 U B' D2 Lw D2 Bw' Uw
*4. *U Rw' R2 F2 D2 R F' U Bw2 U' R' Dw L' Rw R Dw2 Bw2 Lw2 B2 Fw2 L R' B D B2 D2 Lw' Dw2 Uw Fw' L2 Rw2 F' L D U2 Bw Uw2 Bw R Bw Fw2 F' D' B' Bw2 Dw2 L2 R' Bw L' D' Dw R D2 Uw2 B' Fw2 F2 D'
*5. *D2 F Uw' Lw2 R2 Uw2 L Lw U2 B' F Uw' F2 Dw2 Rw2 Dw' Rw' D Uw U B' L Bw' R' D' Uw2 Rw D Fw Dw2 Uw2 R Fw' D2 U Rw' Dw' Uw2 Lw R2 F' D2 B2 Dw' Rw R Bw F' D R Dw2 U B2 Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 Uw L R D

*6x6x6
1. *2D2 3R2 2B 3U' B 2D2 2B' 2R2 2F2 L2 2R' F2 2R2 2D 2U 3R' B2 2F F' 3R 2D2 F U' 2R' 2B' 3R D' 2U' 3R2 R B F2 D' F2 2D2 2L' R2 D U' L 3R 2R2 R2 2F' D' 2D' 3F' 2U2 L2 U' 2R2 2D B2 3F 2L2 R' 3U R2 U2 2L2 3R' 2B2 3F' 2L' R' 2B2 F2 D2 B 3R'
*2. *3U R' F L 2F 2R2 D' U2 3F L' 2R' 2U' L U' B' F L F U 3F' D2 2B' F 3R 2B 2L' 2R' 2F' 2U2 F2 2D2 3U2 2B 3R' 2U 3R 3U' 2F 2U 3F 3R2 D2 R2 2B F2 L 2B2 3R2 2B D' L' R2 F' R' 3U B2 L2 3R R2 3F' 2L 3R D2 B' U' R B' D2 2D 2U2
*3. *3U2 3R B' L' 3R 2R' R' U2 L2 3R 2F 2U F D2 2U' 2B2 2F2 2R 3F' F' R' U L 3F F2 D' R U B2 2R D' 2B 2R' 2D 3U2 2U U2 2L 3R' 2R R 3F 2F F' D 2D' L R 2U' 2L 2U 3R' B2 2F 2U 3R' 2F2 2U2 2B 3U' F' 2R' B' F' R' U 2F 2L2 R2 2D
*4. *U F' 2L2 U2 F2 2U L' 2U' L2 2D' 2U 2L' 2U' F2 D' R' F' 2U B2 D2 2B' 2F' L' D' 3U' 2F' 2L2 2F' L' 2D' L2 3F' 3R2 2R 3F' R' B2 2D' 2F2 3U 2F' D' 3R2 2R' D2 3U 2U' 2L' 2D2 3U' 2R' D2 2D' 3U' 2U2 2L2 2R U 3R' R2 D2 2L B L 2B2 3R B R2 F' 3U
*5. *L R 2D L 3F2 2F2 L' 3U2 2L2 2R2 R 2F' 3U' L2 R 2F L2 U2 2L2 2B' U2 R2 D2 2F F U 3F2 F U' F' 2L D2 2U2 B2 2F2 D 2L 3R2 F 2D' U2 3F 2R2 2U L2 2R' D' F D R2 2F' L 2L' 3R 2R2 2D2 2L2 3U2 2B' D' B' 2B2 2L2 3R' 2R' R D2 F 2D2 U'

*7x7x7
1. *U 3B2 3L2 2F2 F2 2D B2 2U' U2 B2 3F2 2L 2B2 3L2 3R' 3F' 2U2 3F 2D' 3F 3D2 L' F' 2U' L' 3R' 3B2 3F 3U' 2R' 2D U' R' D' L2 R 2D2 2U2 R2 3D 3U2 3F' 3D2 3U2 2U L' 3U' 3F' 2L' B' 3D2 3U 2U U' F2 D 3F 3L U' 3B2 3F' F2 3U2 2F' 2R' 2B' 3B2 3F2 L2 2U2 U2 R D 2U' 3B L 3R2 3D' 3U 2U2 B 3D 2F' L' 3L R' 2U2 L' 2B F 2L2 2D 2B' 3B 3R 2B 2F 2D 2L2 U2
*2. *2B L2 3F' D 2F 2U 2F' L2 3D' R B' F2 3R D2 2R 3D 3B' 3L U B 2F' F' R2 B2 3D' 3R D B2 2U' U' 3F' 3R2 3U B' 2F' F 3L' F' 3R' 2F 3D L2 2D 2U R2 2D' 2L 2B' D2 2L 3L' 2R2 2U2 2F2 D 2F' F' 2U' 3R2 D B' 3B' 2U' B' 2B2 2F 3U 2B2 3R2 2D 3D2 2B2 F 2R' 3U 2U 3L 3U' B2 D 3D2 2R' D 3D2 U B2 F 2D2 3D 2B 2D2 2B 3F 2L2 D' 2D2 3D2 R' B R'
*3. *2B' 3B2 2D 3L 3R2 3D 2R' 2B2 2F2 D 3L 3B 3R2 2D2 2B' 3R2 U F' 3U 3F' 2F2 L 3B 2L' 3F2 2R 3B' U' 3L 3U U 3R2 R2 2F2 3D' U' B U2 3F2 L' 2L 2R 3D 3F2 D' 2B' F' U' 2L 3U2 2R' F' 2U2 2L' 3F' D2 2R' 3D2 3U 3F' 3L' 2B2 3F' D2 3F' 2F2 2R' U2 B 3F' 2U2 2R D 3U 3B' 3D 3U' 2F 2L2 2B2 2F F 3R D 3D2 3U2 2U 2L2 2F' 3D' 2U U 2B' 3D' 3U2 F' 3U 3L 3F' 2U'
*4. *2B2 2R2 D2 3U' U2 R' 3F 2R' 2B' 2L2 2R D 2F' R 3B 2D 2L' D B2 3U 2L U 3B D 2D 3D L 2L 2R' 2U' 2F F 2R 2F U B' 2D2 3D2 2U2 U2 F2 3U2 L 3L 2U' 3B' 3U' 3B' 3U2 L' 3L 3R 3F2 R2 3D 3R' 2R 3B D2 3D2 F 3U' 2L 3D 2U2 2L2 F2 2U' 2B 3L2 3R' 2R2 R2 2U2 B 2R R2 2F' F2 2D2 3R 2R' R F2 U2 3F2 R2 F' 2L2 2D' 2U' L2 2F' 3L2 2B L2 2L' 2B 3L 3R2
*5. *3U2 3L D 2L 2D' 3L' 3D 3U 2U B' 3F F2 D B 2D R2 3D2 F2 D2 3D L2 3U2 2U L' F2 3L B2 3F2 3U F2 3U' B 2B2 3F' 2F2 3D 2B 3D' 3U B2 D2 2L' D2 3D' 2F 2R 2F' 2D B' L2 2R2 D2 2D' 3U2 3R' 2D2 2B L2 2B 3U2 3B2 2R2 3D2 3U' B 2B 2D' F2 3R 2B' L2 B2 D 3D2 3B 2D 2R U 3F' F 3U L2 3R2 D' 3U 3B' R 3D B2 3F 3D' U' 2B U2 2B2 2R' F 3L2 F' 2R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R2 U2 F2 U R F' U2 R2 F' U' 
*2. *U R' U F2 R' U R2 U 
*3. *R U R2 U R2 F' R' U2 F U' 

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *D2 U' B2 L F' U2 R' U' D B2 U' B2 F' R F2 B' U F' D2 Rw' Uw
*2. *F L2 B' L2 D2 R B F' U2 D' R2 U' F' B' L2 B2 R' U B U2 F' Rw2 Uw
*3. *F2 R2 B U B2 D B2 R F R2 B D' U L2 R U2 D2 B' L Fw' Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *D2 L Rw2 D' U2 Fw L2 U' B' D U' B Fw' L F' L' Rw2 R' D Uw2 L2 B' U2 L2 U F2 U2 L Uw' R D' Rw2 Fw U B Fw D2 Fw2 Rw' D'
*2. *R U' R2 Fw2 D B' Uw' Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw Uw' L' Rw' Uw' L' Rw' R2 D' U2 B Fw' F R' D B2 F Uw' B2 Fw' L Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw F' U' L R2 B
*3. *B2 F D2 R2 B R' Fw' R2 Fw' U' B' F L U' F' D2 R Fw2 Uw' U2 Rw D U' Rw D' B2 Fw' R2 F D' Uw2 Rw' Fw2 U' Rw R' Uw B2 Fw' Uw

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Dw Uw2 Lw Uw Lw2 Uw2 B' Dw2 B2 D' U Bw2 Fw' Dw F' R' Fw2 L' B2 Bw2 L' Rw' B2 U F L Lw2 Uw2 Bw2 D2 Dw2 U2 Fw Lw' R2 U' L2 F' L' Fw' L' D Bw R' Uw' Bw2 Fw2 Uw Bw2 Dw2 Uw' R' Fw Dw Rw Fw2 D2 Uw2 Fw2 U'
*2. *Fw' R Uw' F' Uw2 U2 B D U' F' Dw' L2 Uw R2 Bw Lw2 Dw Fw Uw2 B Dw2 B' Lw2 R D' U' Lw2 R' F Uw Bw' Dw2 L Lw2 F Dw Rw2 B R' D Dw2 B Rw2 R B' U2 B' U B' Bw2 D2 U B' Uw R' F' D' Lw2 R2 F'
*3. *D2 Uw Lw' B2 Rw2 B Bw Fw Lw' B Dw2 Fw2 L D' Uw2 F2 L' R U Rw2 U Lw' R2 D' Dw2 Fw' L2 Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 F2 U' B' R Fw' D B Fw2 L2 Rw2 U Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw' D2 B' U' Lw R2 B2 D2 Dw Uw Lw Rw2 B2 Fw' F' L2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D' 3F D' 2F D U' L' 3U' 2B2 2D' 3F2 2L 2F2 D 2D2 3U2 U' 2L2 3R 3F 3U 2L2 B' F' 3R 2D' 2F' 2L2 B2 3F F L 2L2 3F 2F' F2 2L2 2F F 2D2 2F2 L' 3R' F' 2D' 3U 2U' R' B2 3F 3R' D2 F2 L D' 2R2 3F 2D2 U2 2B2 3F' F2 3U L2 2R2 D2 3U' 3R' 3F 2R'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D 3U' U2 F D 3B' F 2R 2D L' 2R 2D2 3D' L2 3R' R' 2D L D' 3U 2U 3B F' 3R' 3B D 2U2 U 2L R 2B' 2U2 3F F 2R2 D2 B2 2B 3L' B L 3U U2 R2 2U F2 2L 3R 3F2 F 3R D 2D 3D 2B 2U L' 3R2 2U2 3R R F2 3L' B 2B2 3F' R 2B' 2D' B2 3B' U' 3F 2L2 2B2 F2 L' D2 2B2 2F' 3U' 2L 3U2 U 2R 2D2 2L D' 3U 2B 3B' 3F 2F' 2R2 D2 2L2 B' 3F2 2F' 3R'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *F' L2 R B' R F' L2 B D' R B' L F R2 F' D B U2 B' R B Rw' Uw2
*2. *F B2 L U2 B2 F2 U' B2 D R L' D L R2 D' L2 D2 F R2 F2 L' Fw' Uw'
*3. *F B' R2 D L' D L B2 R F B R' F D B2 L' B2 U R' F D' Fw Uw2
*4. *D2 B F' D R' B2 L B' R' U D' L' B R L' D L' F2 B R2 Fw
*5. *L2 B' R2 D2 F R D' U2 L2 D2 F' D' B2 U2 D2 R2 D2 F2 D' Rw2 Uw'
*6. *B2 R' L U F' R2 B2 D2 U' R2 L2 D' R2 F D' B' U2 L2 U D F Rw' Uw2
*7. *B' D B2 L F B D' L2 B2 R' L F D' L' R' F2 U' B' D2 F2 D' Fw' Uw'
*8. *D' F2 U2 F' L' F2 R' F2 D U2 F2 B2 R2 U R2 F' D2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw'
*9. *L F2 L2 R2 F B2 D' F2 D' U B2 L D2 B' U2 D' R' L B R' Fw' Uw
*10. *F U B2 U2 B' R2 F D' B' D' R' L' F2 L B2 L2 U L2 B' R2 B' Rw Uw'
*11. *B2 L2 B F' R B2 D2 F2 U' D2 B' L F' D F2 B2 R U F R' 
*12. *B' U2 D F2 B U2 L2 R2 F2 B2 R2 B' D R' F' R L2 B' D2 F2 Rw' Uw
*13. *D R D R2 B2 L' B D2 F2 U' L B' R' F B' L' D F2 L2 R2 Fw' Uw
*14. *B U B' F2 U2 B U F' U' L' D F2 R' L' U2 F R' D2 L Fw Uw'
*15. *R2 U' L2 B2 F' U L' D' U' B' D F2 D2 L2 F2 D R2 B2 R D' Rw Uw
*16. *D' R U2 D' L D R' U2 L2 F' D F2 D2 U2 R2 L F2 R' U' R2 Fw Uw
*17. *R2 F' L' D' L B2 U' F' L' D F U R' L F U2 R U2 L2 Fw Uw'
*18. *F' U2 D2 B' F' U2 L U2 D2 B R2 B' R' F D2 F' U2 D F Rw Uw'
*19. *R2 D U' R U L' B2 R2 U2 F' U R2 L D R' D' L2 D F' Rw2
*20. *L' F' U' L2 R F2 B L2 F2 U2 R U R U2 D L U' D B' Rw' Uw2
*21. *F D2 U' B2 F2 R' U L' B2 F2 U2 F' B L' D R2 F' D B' Rw' Uw2
*22. *R2 U2 D R' B R' D' L' F2 L' B2 L2 R2 B' L D R2 L2 D2 U Rw
*23. *L B2 U L' U' B2 D L' D' F2 B' L2 D L F' L' U2 B L Uw'
*24. *U' R' L' D B F L B' R' L' U B2 R2 F' B' U2 L2 B' D F' D Rw2 Uw2
*25. *D B' L2 B U F' U2 F2 D B' L2 B' L2 F B' R F L2 U' B' D2 Rw2 Uw
*26. *B L2 D' U2 F B' U' B U2 D' F' L' R U' B U' D2 L2 B F' Rw' Uw'
*27. *R2 F R' D R2 B' F2 U F2 L2 D L U B2 F' U2 F2 B D' U2 F' Rw' Uw'
*28. *U' B2 R2 L' F B' R2 L B F R2 U D L' B' U2 F' L F' D2 Fw' Uw2
*29. *F' R' D' L2 F L2 U2 D F' D R2 F2 R' U2 B' L R2 D' R Fw' Uw
*30. *R' U2 F' R' U R L F2 L' B' R' B2 F2 D' L' F' D2 R U Rw2
*31. *U2 L2 R' U' B2 D2 R2 U2 L2 B2 U' F' B2 L U' B2 U' L' R F' L Fw Uw'
*32. *D2 R2 B' U' D B' R2 F' L' U' D2 F' R2 B' R' B' L' B' U F Rw2 Uw'
*33. *R L B' R U2 D2 F' L' B2 D2 R L2 D' U2 F U2 L' F2 B L2 Fw Uw'
*34. *F L2 D' U2 R2 D B2 D2 R' L2 U B' R' B L2 U2 D R2 U F Rw' Uw
*35. *U' L' D2 B2 U2 B' L R' U2 L2 B L D2 F2 B' L' D L D F2 B2 Rw' Uw
*36. *F2 B2 R2 F D' L2 F2 U R2 B F' R L' U' R' F' D2 R2 D2 L R Fw Uw2
*37. *L D2 B2 L U2 B F' D' R2 D R2 U R' L' B2 F L D R2 B Rw2 Uw'
*38. *B L2 B' R2 L B F' R' D' L2 D' R B R2 B F R2 L B2 
*39. *D2 B R2 B R U2 B' F D' L2 F R' U2 B F U' F2 L' D Fw' Uw'
*40. *B R L2 D' U B2 F' D' F R' F D' F' B2 R U R D R2 D Fw' Uw
*41. *R' D2 B2 U' R' L' U L' B R' L' D' U2 R2 D L R2 D' U2 Rw' Uw
*42. *U' L D L2 F2 D2 F U F2 B L' U F' D R D2 R2 F R' B Rw' Uw'
*43. *B2 R D L2 U2 F2 L' R F2 B2 D2 L B' U D' F' B' R' B2 L Fw'
*44. *B D2 U' F2 D2 U F B' U2 B R2 F B R2 B' F U2 D2 L F2 Rw Uw2
*45. *U' L2 D2 B' R2 U L R2 D B2 F2 L' R' U' R' F' R2 U2 B' R Uw'
*46. *R B F' D2 U B F2 U L' F' U' R F L2 F2 L2 R D' R2 Fw Uw
*47. *D' U2 R L' U2 F D' B F2 L2 D2 R F2 U R2 F' R2 D' B2 Rw2 Uw2
*48. *R D L' U' F D R2 U D' R F2 L R D L' R' F D B2 R2 F' Rw Uw2
*49. *D' B U L' U L' D L2 U F' U2 B2 L B' D R2 D2 L D2 B U Rw Uw
*50. *U B2 D F' B L B F L2 R' D' F2 L B' R' B L' F B Rw2 Uw'
*51. *B2 R D' F B2 R' D B D' U' L R' B L2 R' B R' F2 B' Uw
*52. *L2 F2 R2 F2 B' L2 D2 B' U2 L' D' R2 L2 U' F2 B L R' D Fw Uw2
*53. *B U2 D B' U R U2 L2 B R F B' L B L' U L R B' D Fw' Uw2
*54. *B L2 U' F2 R' U L2 D B2 U2 D R' D2 U L B' L' B L2 Fw Uw'
*55. *D2 F2 B' D2 B' R D U2 B D B L2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' D R' U2 Fw Uw'
*56. *R B L F R' U F' R' F' D2 F2 D' F2 L2 U L F R D R' U' Fw' Uw'
*57. *R2 B2 D' U2 B2 D2 L2 B2 D' L R' B U2 L' R D L2 F L Fw Uw2
*58. *D' B L' B' R2 F U' B U' D' L F2 R D F' B' R2 U L2 R2 B' Rw2 Uw
*59. *U D B R U B2 F' D2 L2 R B R' B' L' R' D2 U L2 B' F' Rw' Uw'
*60. *U2 D2 R2 B' F' D' U' L2 F L2 U B' R2 U F' B' D' R' L D' L2 Fw' Uw
*61. *U2 F2 L' B' U2 R2 L D2 B R2 B D' U2 R U' L U R U2 Rw2 Uw'
*62. *R B2 U' B' U' B' U' B' L D' R U' F' D2 U F U2 R' L' Fw'
*63. *R D' U2 F' R' U F' B2 D L R' B L' B' U D' B U2 F B' L2 Fw Uw2
*64. *F' U2 D' F' B' U2 R2 U' B L U' D L R' U2 B2 F L B2 D' Rw2 Uw
*65. *B2 F2 D2 B L2 B' D2 U' R F2 D2 L2 U L2 B' U' L2 F R2 U' Rw2 Uw'
*66. *F' D R2 D' B R' U' D2 F2 B U2 F' L2 B' R B F2 U2 F L Fw Uw'
*67. *D' F2 U2 F B D2 F U' F' B' R' L2 F' B' R F R' L' D2 U2 Fw' Uw
*68. *R2 U B2 D R2 U' D' B F R2 F U' B2 L' U2 R2 L B2 U R B' Rw Uw'
*69. *B2 F' U L B D R' L' B2 F U' R' U R' F2 B2 D L U2 R' Fw' Uw
*70. *U2 R F' D L2 B L2 F2 L D L' R2 U' R2 D' U' L2 B2 D2 Fw' Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *L2 B2 U L2 D' L2 B2 D2 U F2 U2 F D2 U2 F R D B L' B U 
*2. *L2 D' R2 B2 U L2 U2 R2 U2 R2 B' D2 U L' F' L2 D' L2 U2 F' 
*3. *R2 D2 U2 B R2 U2 B L2 D2 U2 B' U' L2 B' D2 B2 F2 L' R U' 
*4. *U' L2 B2 U B2 D2 B2 U2 L2 F' R2 U B D L R B U' L2 
*5. *D B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 U' F2 R2 U L2 R' B' U F' R B2 U2 F2 U2 R 

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F2 L2 F' U2 B2 L2 D2 L2 B' R2 B2 D R2 F' D2 L' B2 D L U' R' 
*2. *B' U2 F R2 F L2 B2 R2 F D2 F' R' F D2 R D' B F' L' D U' 
*3. *R' D B R2 B R D2 L U2 B U2 R2 L2 U F2 B2 R2 U' B2 R2 
*4. *D' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 U B2 F2 R2 U R' U F2 U B' D2 L2 U B' D 
*5. *L2 U' F2 B R' F2 R2 D L U2 F' U2 R2 U2 D2 B R2 L2 F2 

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D' L2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F2 D U2 R' B' F' U L' R D2 F R' D' 
*2. *D L2 B2 D R2 U' B2 F2 U R2 F' U2 B2 D' F2 L D2 B2 
*3. *R2 B2 F2 D B2 R2 D2 R2 D' B2 R F' L B2 R2 U B D' U2 L2 
*4. *F2 D' R2 F U B U2 R F U2 L' B2 D2 B2 D2 R' U2 L2 D2 
*5. *B2 R' F2 U2 B2 D2 R B2 L' B2 R F D2 B L' U R2 B' L F' 

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F L' F' B D2 R' L D R' D L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F D2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R U' R F' D U' F D B' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 R D' R2 F2 D B' L' F2 U L U2 R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 U2 F' U2 R F2 R' U2 R2 
*3. *R2 F2 L2 D B2 U' F2 U' L2 F2 U' F D L U' F2 L' D U' F2 U' 
*4. *D' L' Uw L B Fw F2 R' B2 Fw' D Fw2 U R2 B L2 U R' D' R F2 U L' Rw' Uw2 U2 B' F' Rw R Fw Uw U Fw' F' D' F' D2 U2 L'

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R2 U F U F2 U 
*3. *B2 L' D2 L F2 R2 B2 L B2 U2 B' R2 U' L2 F2 D B' R' U L' 
*4. *Rw Fw2 F' Rw R' B' Rw2 D2 Uw Fw2 Uw' L' B2 Rw2 R B U2 Fw' L2 B' Uw2 B2 F2 U2 Fw' U Fw2 L' B2 Uw F2 L2 D B2 L' D' R' D Fw R2
*5. *R2 D L2 R2 D' U2 B2 R' Dw2 Fw' Dw' B' L Rw R2 Bw F2 Uw2 Bw F' Rw' Fw L F' Lw Uw2 L2 B2 D2 L' Lw2 Bw' Dw' Uw2 R D2 Rw' D' Rw R' U Fw2 Uw' Rw D' Lw2 Bw2 Dw' Uw Lw' Bw' Fw2 D2 Bw L' R Dw' Uw' U' Rw

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *U' R2 F2 R' U2 F R2 F R2 
*3. *F' L' D' L U' F L B' D2 F R2 D' R2 U' F2 D2 F2 D R2 F2 U' 
*4. *B' F' L D' F D Fw2 D2 Rw2 Fw Rw B R2 F2 R F2 R B D2 B U' L2 Rw U B' Uw2 F Uw2 L Uw' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw' R B2 D L2 Uw' L'
*5. *B' Rw' Uw' B D2 Bw' R' Uw2 Bw R' F2 U' Rw R2 Dw U L2 Lw2 B2 L2 F' U B' L Lw2 Rw R D' Bw2 Fw Lw' B' L Rw R U2 Rw R' D' Uw R' Bw' R' B2 F2 R2 U' Fw' U2 Rw' B' Bw2 Fw' D2 L' F Dw2 Uw' Lw2 R
*6. *B2 2F2 2U2 3F 3R2 3F' 2D' 2U2 2B 2U' R2 3F2 L 2L' 2R2 F L 2R2 2D' B 2L2 2U2 3R 2U2 F 2D 3U' U2 2F2 2D2 3R 2F' F2 2L' 2D 2R' F' 3U' R 2D' L 2R2 F2 2L 2R' 3F' D2 2F D 3F' L' 2L' 2R2 3F2 2R2 R2 U2 L2 2L 3F D' U' F' U R U 2R 2B' F' 3R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' F2 R' U F2 R' U2 R2 U' 
*3. *D2 R2 U B2 D' F2 U2 R2 U' L2 U R B' R' F D2 L' F' L D' R2 
*4. *Fw2 D2 Uw2 U R' B Fw2 L R' Uw B2 R Uw2 Fw' R' Fw' F2 D' R Uw' R2 U' F2 L2 R2 D U Fw L R2 Uw' B L2 R2 Uw L F Rw2 R' D
*5. *Dw' U' B2 Fw R2 U2 B2 Fw2 F L' Rw2 Dw R2 B2 U' Fw' D' U Bw2 Rw R D2 Uw2 Bw' L2 R2 Dw B Fw2 F2 L2 Rw B L2 Rw' F' Lw2 Rw' B F2 D2 Bw2 Rw' B' Fw L' B Fw2 L' Rw R D2 Fw R Uw' L2 D Bw2 Rw' Dw2
*6. *2L' 3U2 3R2 R 2D2 2F U2 3F 2D' 3U' U' 3R2 F 3R2 B2 2D' 2B2 2L' 3R2 D 2F2 2L 2D' 3R 2D' 2R R' 2B2 3F D' 2U 2L2 U' 3R' 2B' 3F L 2R' 3U2 2R' 3F' D 2D2 2U 2L2 B 2B2 F 2U' 3R2 3F2 U L B2 L' 3R2 D F' L2 3R' 2D2 R' 2U 2R' D 3U2 U L' 2B2 U
*7. *2L F 2D 2F R 3F2 2D 3U' 3L B' 3D2 3F2 L' 3B D 2B2 D' 2U U L 2L 3L2 2R2 D L2 2R 2B2 2L2 3U2 2B' L 2B' F2 2L 2F L' 3U 3F' L 2B2 3F2 3D2 U2 2F2 L2 B2 2F' 3R F 2R 2D B2 2D' 3D2 3U' 2B' 2F R F2 2L 3F F 2D 2U' R' 3U 2L 3R 2D2 3U2 3B 2U2 U2 B' 2F2 2R 3B2 2F2 F2 L' 3L' 3D 2U2 3R' 2B' 3B2 L D2 R' 2B' 3F2 3L2 2R 3B2 2D' 2U B L 3B2 F2

*Clock
1. *UR0+ DR2+ DL5- UL5- U3+ R0+ D1- L1+ ALL4- y2 U1+ R0+ D5- L2+ ALL0+ UL 
*2. *UR3- DR1- DL1+ UL3- U5+ R0+ D2- L5- ALL3+ y2 U3+ R1+ D2- L1- ALL1+ DR UL 
*3. *UR2+ DR2+ DL4- UL6+ U4- R2- D2- L3- ALL2+ y2 U3+ R1- D5+ L1- ALL4+ DR DL UL 
*4. *UR5+ DR4- DL6+ UL1- U1+ R4+ D2+ L4- ALL3- y2 U5+ R2+ D4- L0+ ALL1- DL 
*5. *UR2- DR1+ DL1- UL1- U1+ R3- D5- L3- ALL2- y2 U1- R5- D5+ L6+ ALL3- UR DL 

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx
1. *U R' U L' B U' R' L U' r u 
*2. *R B L' U R' B U' l r u' 
*3. *U' R B' R B L R l' r' b 
*4. *L' R U' L' U B' U' R' l' r' b 
*5. *B R' L' B' R' L R L r u 

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (5, -4) / (-5, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 5) / (3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (-1, -2) / (0, 4)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (3, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, 1) / (3, 6) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (4, 0)
*4. *(0, 2) / (0, 3) / (-5, -5) / (-4, -1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-4, -2)
*5. *(1, 6) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-1, -3) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (0, -2) / (-1, 4)

*Skewb
1. *R B L B' U' R B L B' L R'
*2. *U L B U' L' U' B U R L' R
*3. *U R L B' L' B U' B' U' R B'
*4. *R U B R B' R L' B U' B' L'
*5. *B L R U' R' L' R U' L' B U'

*KiloMinx
1. * R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*2. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*3. * R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U'
*4. * R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 U2 F' R' F' R2 F2 R' U' 
*3. *R2 U2 F' R2 D2 L2 B2 U2 F' U2 L2 R' U B2 U' L2 D' F' R D2 R 
*4. *U' L' Rw2 R2 D' Fw F L2 Rw' D' B Rw2 Uw2 U2 Fw2 Rw' R' Fw' F2 U Rw B2 Uw2 Fw2 U2 Fw' R2 D' F D2 Uw2 U' L Rw2 B' Fw F D2 Uw2 U2
*5. *Bw' Rw' U' Rw' R Uw U R' B' R' B2 U' Fw R2 D' Fw' D' Dw L2 Bw' Rw Fw' L' B2 F' Lw2 D2 L2 Lw' R' Bw2 Uw2 L Rw R B' F2 Dw2 B' Fw R' Dw Uw Lw2 Fw2 Lw U Rw Bw' R Uw' Rw' Fw2 R2 B' R F' U2 B' Bw2
*OH. *D U L2 B2 F2 U R2 F2 D2 U' B' R2 U2 R' F R D' B' L' R 
*Clock. *UR4+ DR5+ DL1- UL1- U4+ R4+ D6+ L3- ALL5+ y2 U5+ R2+ D3+ L3- ALL1+ UR DR 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R L' U L' U L R' B l r' b u' 
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (3, 3) / (4, 1) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (1, 1) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, 2) / (4, 0) / (3, -2)
*Skewb. *U B U L' B' L' R' U' R' L B

*Redi Cube
1. *R' b B b r f F f L B R' F' L B R F'
*2. *f' r b' B f r' b l' B F' L R B F' R' B' R'
*3. *r b' B l' r' b' f' l R B R F L B' L F' L
*4. *F L b' l L B r' b' f' R' B F' L B R' B
*5. *B F' L l b B r R r B' L R F L' R B' F' R'

*Master Pyraminx
1. *R' Bw R' Lw L R' U' Rw' Uw U' Rw' L B' Lw Bw Lw Rw Bw' R' Rw U Uw' R' B' Bw' Uw Lw' R B U' Rw U' L' Lw Bw U Lw U Uw Rw r l b'
*2. *R Rw Bw' B Uw Rw' Uw Bw Lw' Bw R' L Uw' B Rw' Lw' Rw Bw U Lw U Bw Uw' L Lw U' R Bw B R U' Rw' Uw' B' Bw R' Lw' Rw Lw' U l'
*3. *Rw Bw' Lw' L' U' Uw R' Lw B' R' L' Bw U' R Rw B' Uw' L Bw' B U' Uw' L Rw' L' R' U' Uw' L' R B' Bw L Lw Rw B L' Lw' R B u' r' l'
*4. *L' Rw' B Lw' Bw' U' Rw Lw' Uw L U Lw' U Uw R Rw Bw B' L Rw Lw' B' R' Uw' L U Rw R' Bw Lw' Rw Uw' L' B' R' Rw Lw U' B R' u' r b
*5. *Lw U' Bw' R L' Lw' U' B R Rw Uw' L Bw' Uw U' L Lw' U B' Rw Uw B Rw' Lw' R' B U' L' Bw' Lw' Bw' Rw' U Uw L' R Rw' U Uw L r' l b


----------



## abunickabhi (May 28, 2019)

70 cubes to scramble in MBLD section, yay!


----------



## CyanSandwich (May 31, 2019)

FMC

*1. *R' U' F L' F' B D2 R' L D R' D L2 B2 U2 R2 B' R2 B U2 F' R2 B2 R' U' F


Spoiler



Cool solve

U2 F B2 R //EO
U2 //sq
(D' R2) //sq
(D2) //sq
D' B2 F' U2 F B //3e3c (14)

sk: U2 F B2 R U2 D' B2 F' U2 ** F B D2 R2 D *
* D B2 D' B' D B' D' (sune to 3c)
** U2 F' D2 F U2 F' D2 F

sol: U2 F B2 R U2 D' B2 F2 D2 F U2 F' D2 F2 B D2 R2 D2 B2 D' B' D B' D' (24)

IF says 26 



*2. *R' U' F D2 U2 F2 L2 F U2 F2 D2 B2 F' R U' R F' D U' F D B' R' U' F


Spoiler



I need to leave myself more time for weird skeletons like this

B U' L F' //EO
B2 R2 U' //222+sq
B2 L D2 //2e6c (10)

sk: B U' L * F' ** B2 R2 U' B2 L D2
* R2 U' R' U R' ** * F2 L D' L' F2
** R F R' B2 R F' R' B2
*** R' U' R D2 R' U R D2

sol: B U' L R2 U' R' U R2 U' R D2 R' U R D2 F2 L D' L' F R F R' B2 R F' R U' B2 L D2 (31)



*3. *R' U' F D F2 L' B2 R2 U2 L B2 D2 R D' R2 F2 D B' L' F2 U L U2 R' U' F 


Spoiler



DNF

(F2 R D F) //222
U (L' B' L U2) //223
(D' B' D2 L' D' L) //3c4e (15)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 3, 2019)

CyanSandwich said:


> ... (24)
> IF says 26


Very cool!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 4, 2019)

Results for week 22: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, Dream Cubing, and ichcubegern!

*2x2x2*(145)
1.  1.58 Khairur Rachim
2.  1.67 Legomanz
3.  1.72 ExultantCarn


Spoiler



4.  1.80 MichaelNielsen
5.  1.88 asacuber
5.  1.88 TheDubDubJr
7.  1.93 OriginalUsername
8.  2.03 NarenRameshB
9.  2.11 Puzzler
10.  2.14 Angry_Mob
11.  2.15 hopelessdove
12.  2.19 THowlett
13.  2.29 TipsterTrickster
14.  2.38 JoXCuber
15.  2.39 turtwig
15.  2.39 lejitcuber
17.  2.42 Luke Garrett
18.  2.48 Kylegadj
19.  2.67 Sean Hartman
20.  2.74 DhruvA
21.  2.76 cuberkid10
22.  2.81 2017LAMB06
23.  2.84 NathanaelCubes
24.  2.85 parkertrager
24.  2.85 mihnea3000
26.  2.89 Marcus Siu
27.  2.90 jancsi02
28.  2.95 Nihahhat
29.  2.98 BradyCubes08
29.  2.98 boroc226han
31.  3.05 MCuber
32.  3.08 [email protected]
33.  3.14 aaron paskow
33.  3.14 Zeke Mackay
35.  3.26 DGCubes
35.  3.26 MrKuba600
37.  3.27 tJardigradHe
38.  3.32 bennettstouder
39.  3.35 Torch
40.  3.45 Jscuber
41.  3.50 ichcubegern
42.  3.51 Last Layer King
42.  3.51 Valken
42.  3.51 HawaiiLife745
42.  3.51 TheodorNordstrand
46.  3.53 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  3.58 Underwatercuber
48.  3.59 G2013
49.  3.60 trav1
49.  3.60 Toothcraver55
51.  3.62 Sub1Hour
52.  3.64 Trig0n
53.  3.65 Coneman
53.  3.65 Liam Wadek
55.  3.71 sleipnir
56.  3.72 BradenTheMagician
57.  3.77 Dream Cubing
58.  3.86 Zach Clark
59.  3.97 gutte02
60.  4.00 PugCuber
60.  4.00 NewoMinx
62.  4.02 Antto Pitkänen
63.  4.06 João Vinicius
64.  4.09 riz3ndrr
65.  4.17 niclas.mach
66.  4.24 milo black
66.  4.24 Coinman_
68.  4.27 Logan
69.  4.30 Dylan Swarts
69.  4.30 LolTreeMan
71.  4.31 Ontricus
72.  4.33 Christopher_Cabrera
73.  4.36 RileyN23
74.  4.38 SpiFunTastic
75.  4.42 Rollercoasterben
76.  4.47 Fred Lang
77.  4.50 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
78.  4.56 abunickabhi
79.  4.60 Metallic Silver
80.  4.61 borjan baboski
80.  4.61 ARandomCuber
82.  4.68 Jonnydacuber
83.  4.69 YoniStrass
83.  4.69 Cooki348
83.  4.69 Parke187
86.  4.71 [email protected]
86.  4.71 F0ggyB0y
88.  4.76 MartinN13
89.  4.80 whatshisbucket
90.  4.81 topppits
91.  4.82 InlandEmpireCuber
92.  4.83 skewber10
93.  4.86 OwenB
94.  4.90 VIBE_ZT
95.  4.92 Koen van Aller
96.  4.94 BiscutDNF
96.  4.94 TheCubingAddict980
98.  4.98 V.Kochergin
99.  5.00 MattP98
100.  5.15 cubeshepherd
101.  5.17 swankfukinc
102.  5.18 Shadowjockey
103.  5.26 RandomPerson84
104.  5.29 m24816
105.  5.33 sigalig
106.  5.34 Glomnipotent
107.  5.49 Wabbly
108.  5.50 Janav Gupta
109.  5.52 Immolated-Marmoset
110.  5.54 Infraredlizards
110.  5.54 Lvl9001Wizard
112.  5.62 asadreddevil
113.  5.73 brad711
114.  5.86 Phraser_918
115.  5.91 ThatLucas
115.  5.91 markdlei
117.  5.96 tavery343
118.  6.00 thatkid
119.  6.11 Billybong378
119.  6.11 yudo.r
121.  6.27 SpartanSailor
122.  6.40 Kal-Flo
123.  6.53 SpeedCubeReview
123.  6.53 UnknownCuber
125.  6.71 John Benwell
126.  7.10 theos
127.  7.44 Caleb Arnette
128.  7.63 SlowCuber
129.  7.64 Mike Hughey
130.  7.66 PingPongCuber
131.  7.75 Zagros
132.  7.86 Deri Nata Wijaya
133.  7.91 curiousity2575
134.  8.32 UnknownCanvas
135.  8.55 WillyTheWizard
136.  8.61 Gad3
137.  9.21 Etotheipi
138.  10.28 MAD CUBER
139.  10.49 freshcuber.de
140.  11.43 Jacck
141.  12.95 Yoda14159
142.  13.18 MatsBergsten
143.  14.23 2019DWYE01
144.  16.73 Apolo
145.  DNF Connor Yungbluth


*3x3x3*(169)
1.  7.09 Jscuber
2.  7.24 lejitcuber
3.  7.79 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  7.90 Luke Garrett
5.  7.93 cuberkid10
6.  7.99 hopelessdove
6.  7.99 jancsi02
8.  8.18 OriginalUsername
9.  8.38 Dream Cubing
10.  8.69 Jonah Jarvis
11.  8.72 RileyN23
12.  8.75 turtwig
13.  8.83 parkertrager
14.  8.84 tJardigradHe
15.  8.91 Sean Hartman
16.  9.08 thecubingwizard
17.  9.11 THowlett
18.  9.27 Zach Clark
19.  9.38 AidanNoogie
20.  9.47 ichcubegern
21.  9.56 boroc226han
22.  9.58 Zeke Mackay
23.  9.65 F0ggyB0y
24.  9.72 Toothcraver55
25.  9.76 milo black
26.  9.78 ExultantCarn
27.  9.79 GenTheThief
28.  9.81 BradyCubes08
29.  9.90 NewoMinx
30.  9.92 TheDubDubJr
31.  9.96 DGCubes
32.  9.99 MichaelNielsen
33.  10.01 aaron paskow
34.  10.07 Marcus Siu
35.  10.12 Keenan Johnson
36.  10.15 sleipnir
37.  10.18 JoXCuber
37.  10.18 Kylegadj
39.  10.30 BradenTheMagician
40.  10.34 MCuber
41.  10.35 mihnea3000
41.  10.35 Torch
43.  10.42 HawaiiLife745
44.  10.43 2017LAMB06
45.  10.44 gutte02
46.  10.49 [email protected]
47.  10.50 NarenRameshB
48.  10.57 Shadowjockey
49.  10.80 Valken
50.  10.82 NathanaelCubes
51.  10.84 MrKuba600
52.  10.88 abunickabhi
53.  11.03 trav1
54.  11.10 obelisk477
55.  11.16 Underwatercuber
56.  11.20 Ontricus
57.  11.23 riz3ndrr
58.  11.38 Nihahhat
59.  11.47 BiscutDNF
60.  11.57 Jonnydacuber
60.  11.57 TheodorNordstrand
62.  12.11 OwenB
63.  12.13 PugCuber
64.  12.21 ARandomCuber
65.  12.24 bennettstouder
66.  12.26 niclas.mach
67.  12.34 Cooki348
67.  12.34 m24816
69.  12.38 skewber10
70.  12.42 Michael DeLaRosa
71.  12.45 20luky3
72.  12.48 Logan
73.  12.60 Utkarsh Ashar
74.  12.61 V.Kochergin
75.  12.65 Trig0n
75.  12.65 xyzzy
77.  12.76 Angry_Mob
78.  12.92 Rollercoasterben
79.  13.03 sigalig
80.  13.08 Glomnipotent
81.  13.16 RandomPerson84
82.  13.27 Keroma12
82.  13.27 whatshisbucket
84.  13.38 SpiFunTastic
85.  13.46 Last Layer King
86.  13.64 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
87.  13.66 Liam Wadek
88.  13.79 brad711
89.  13.80 Aleki
90.  13.92 Metallic Silver
91.  13.94 B-cubes
92.  14.02 ican97
93.  14.09 Christopher_Cabrera
94.  14.13 Connor Yungbluth
95.  14.14 yudo.r
96.  14.30 MattP98
97.  14.38 SpeedCubeReview
97.  14.38 João Vinicius
99.  14.40 Dylan Swarts
100.  14.50 InlandEmpireCuber
101.  14.55 Puzzler
102.  14.72 Antto Pitkänen
103.  14.73 [email protected]
104.  14.84 Infraredlizards
105.  14.97 tavery343
106.  15.09 LolTreeMan
107.  15.16 MartinN13
108.  15.30 borjan baboski
109.  15.41 Sub1Hour
110.  15.51 TheCubingAddict980
110.  15.51 Kal-Flo
112.  15.73 revaldoah
113.  15.75 topppits
114.  15.77 cubeshepherd
115.  15.82 swankfukinc
116.  15.95 [email protected]
117.  16.04 Koen van Aller
118.  16.13 Phraser_918
119.  16.15 Parke187
120.  16.70 [email protected]
121.  16.77 Zagros
122.  17.19 John Benwell
123.  17.28 Caleb Arnette
124.  17.83 thatkid
125.  18.23 [email protected]
126.  18.35 Lvl9001Wizard
127.  18.45 SpartanSailor
128.  18.61 WoowyBaby
129.  18.80 asadreddevil
130.  18.83 Gad3
131.  18.91 Deri Nata Wijaya
132.  18.95 ThatLucas
133.  19.14 Mike Hughey
134.  19.16 VIBE_ZT
135.  19.20 UnknownCanvas
136.  19.47 ThomasJE
137.  20.20 Petri Krzywacki
138.  20.47 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
139.  20.57 Apolo
140.  21.98 Billybong378
141.  22.23 Immolated-Marmoset
142.  22.39 Wabbly
143.  22.77 SlowCuber
144.  22.79 theos
145.  22.86 taran.pahuja27
146.  22.96 lego303
147.  22.99 UnknownCuber
148.  23.27 Janav Gupta
149.  23.45 Bubbagrub
150.  24.09 curiousity2575
151.  24.80 markdlei
152.  25.37 2019DWYE01
153.  25.39 RyuKagamine
154.  26.19 WillyTheWizard
155.  26.93 Ciparo
156.  27.54 PingPongCuber
157.  28.30 hyperbannanas
158.  28.54 freshcuber.de
159.  29.49 Etotheipi
160.  29.63 One Wheel
161.  30.15 MAD CUBER
162.  31.12 Natemophi
163.  32.58 MatsBergsten
164.  32.91 matt boeren
165.  33.30 Jacck
166.  37.41 [email protected]
167.  41.55 Gummar
168.  1:01.89 Yoda14159
169.  DNF filipemtx


*4x4x4*(120)
1.  28.97 lejitcuber
2.  29.61 cuberkid10
3.  31.86 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  32.36 jancsi02
5.  34.01 Khairur Rachim
6.  34.46 NewoMinx
7.  35.37 ichcubegern
8.  35.51 mihnea3000
9.  35.59 tJardigradHe
10.  35.75 MCuber
11.  36.01 Dream Cubing
12.  36.31 G2013
13.  37.09 hopelessdove
14.  37.41 OriginalUsername
15.  38.29 Sean Hartman
16.  38.64 TheDubDubJr
17.  39.76 JoXCuber
18.  39.82 gutte02
19.  40.02 MrKuba600
20.  40.36 turtwig
21.  40.71 Zeke Mackay
22.  40.73 Shadowjockey
23.  41.19 sleipnir
24.  41.64 boroc226han
25.  41.86 DGCubes
26.  42.46 Nihahhat
27.  42.75 Torch
28.  42.81 Marcus Siu
29.  42.96 parkertrager
30.  43.05 AidanNoogie
31.  43.15 HawaiiLife745
32.  43.96 Michael DeLaRosa
33.  44.96 xyzzy
34.  45.15 BradenTheMagician
34.  45.15 Luke Garrett
36.  45.29 trav1
37.  45.40 João Vinicius
38.  46.15 Keenan Johnson
39.  46.49 niclas.mach
40.  47.10 20luky3
41.  48.12 Ontricus
42.  48.14 abunickabhi
43.  48.47 THowlett
44.  49.59 SpeedCubeReview
45.  49.73 milo black
46.  50.01 ican97
47.  50.06 Cooki348
48.  50.11 V.Kochergin
49.  50.34 m24816
50.  50.56 Jonnydacuber
51.  50.58 riz3ndrr
52.  50.66 MichaelNielsen
53.  50.73 Dylan Swarts
54.  50.97 sigalig
55.  51.08 OJ Cubing
56.  51.13 Underwatercuber
57.  51.44 Connor Yungbluth
58.  51.63 LolTreeMan
59.  52.03 TheNoobCuber
60.  52.79 F0ggyB0y
61.  53.42 skewber10
62.  53.81 MattP98
63.  53.83 brad711
64.  54.00 aaron paskow
65.  54.07 Glomnipotent
66.  55.11 TheodorNordstrand
67.  55.21 Christopher_Cabrera
68.  55.35 yudo.r
69.  55.37 BradyCubes08
70.  55.46 Last Layer King
71.  56.61 swankfukinc
72.  56.73 buzzteam4
73.  56.85 NathanaelCubes
74.  57.10 Liam Wadek
75.  57.72 [email protected]
76.  57.90 thatkid
77.  58.48 whatshisbucket
78.  58.77 Antto Pitkänen
79.  58.96 topppits
80.  59.42 Logan
81.  59.56 UnknownCanvas
82.  59.70 RandomPerson84
83.  1:00.14 Infraredlizards
84.  1:00.19 Trig0n
85.  1:00.33 Utkarsh Ashar
86.  1:01.07 Sub1Hour
87.  1:01.53 OwenB
88.  1:03.13 tavery343
89.  1:03.81 bennettstouder
90.  1:07.24 SpartanSailor
91.  1:08.58 Rollercoasterben
92.  1:08.61 Koen van Aller
93.  1:08.80 audiophile121
94.  1:11.34 Metallic Silver
95.  1:13.60 InlandEmpireCuber
96.  1:14.36 cubeshepherd
97.  1:14.62 John Benwell
98.  1:15.88 SpiFunTastic
99.  1:16.04 B-cubes
100.  1:16.22 Petri Krzywacki
101.  1:16.91 VIBE_ZT
102.  1:17.87 Mike Hughey
103.  1:18.46 Caleb Arnette
104.  1:20.92 Lvl9001Wizard
105.  1:21.93 theos
106.  1:23.81 RyuKagamine
107.  1:25.90 ThomasJE
108.  1:28.62 asadreddevil
109.  1:30.80 One Wheel
110.  1:35.90 PingPongCuber
111.  1:40.33 2019DWYE01
112.  1:42.30 Billybong378
113.  1:43.20 markdlei
114.  1:51.12 freshcuber.de
115.  1:52.87 Jacck
116.  1:54.01 Kal-Flo
117.  2:11.01 MatsBergsten
118.  3:05.91 Quber43
119.  4:14.91 matt boeren
120.  4:16.90 Yoda14159


*5x5x5*(78)
1.  58.64 Jscuber
2.  59.96 cuberkid10
3.  1:02.99 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  1:08.15 thecubingwizard
5.  1:08.79 JoXCuber
6.  1:10.65 Khairur Rachim
7.  1:10.71 Shadowjockey
8.  1:11.26 AidanNoogie
9.  1:11.46 ichcubegern
10.  1:11.63 mihnea3000
11.  1:11.98 Valken
12.  1:13.23 OriginalUsername
13.  1:13.95 HawaiiLife745
14.  1:14.84 PokeCubes
15.  1:18.97 Torch
16.  1:21.35 NewoMinx
17.  1:22.00 sigalig
18.  1:22.55 MrKuba600
19.  1:24.88 Keroma12
20.  1:29.15 LolTreeMan
21.  1:30.22 Keenan Johnson
22.  1:32.75 trav1
23.  1:33.20 João Vinicius
24.  1:33.64 xyzzy
25.  1:33.67 YoniStrass
26.  1:34.30 abunickabhi
27.  1:35.65 Dylan Swarts
28.  1:35.94 OJ Cubing
29.  1:35.95 Zeke Mackay
30.  1:36.30 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
31.  1:37.21 niclas.mach
32.  1:37.47 m24816
33.  1:37.80 V.Kochergin
34.  1:38.26 BradyCubes08
35.  1:38.64 Ontricus
36.  1:39.19 yudo.r
37.  1:39.61 MichaelNielsen
38.  1:40.25 BradenTheMagician
39.  1:40.96 Luke Garrett
40.  1:41.23 whatshisbucket
41.  1:41.83 Zach Clark
42.  1:43.03 Jonnydacuber
43.  1:43.12 MattP98
44.  1:45.96 Sub1Hour
45.  1:46.40 riz3ndrr
46.  1:47.72 Liam Wadek
47.  1:54.03 brad711
48.  1:54.75 Christopher_Cabrera
49.  1:54.95 swankfukinc
50.  1:56.98 Infraredlizards
51.  1:57.95 topppits
52.  1:59.40 Toothcraver55
53.  2:04.12 audiophile121
54.  2:06.96 OwenB
55.  2:10.06 Cooki348
56.  2:11.33 UnknownCanvas
57.  2:13.19 Underwatercuber
58.  2:14.75 John Benwell
59.  2:15.28 Mike Hughey
60.  2:15.57 One Wheel
61.  2:21.45 bennettstouder
62.  2:27.27 SpartanSailor
63.  2:28.01 VIBE_ZT
64.  2:28.94 theos
65.  2:32.77 thatkid
66.  2:37.34 Petri Krzywacki
67.  2:45.01 Utkarsh Ashar
68.  2:56.41 Jacck
69.  3:04.65 Caleb Arnette
70.  3:25.04 Koen van Aller
71.  3:47.24 [email protected]
72.  3:53.36 freshcuber.de
73.  3:53.92 MatsBergsten
74.  4:15.78 MAD CUBER
75.  6:51.27 Wabbly
76.  10:11.34 matt boeren
77.  DNF MCuber
77.  DNF Metallic Silver


*6x6x6*(38)
1.  1:46.20 Dream Cubing
2.  2:06.01 ichcubegern
3.  2:06.04 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:10.96 NewoMinx
5.  2:11.25 thecubingwizard
6.  2:11.28 Valken
7.  2:20.95 OriginalUsername
8.  2:22.70 Torch
9.  2:29.71 xyzzy
10.  2:30.03 HawaiiLife745
11.  2:36.19 DGCubes
12.  2:47.20 LolTreeMan
13.  2:49.59 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
14.  2:54.22 trav1
15.  2:54.87 abunickabhi
16.  3:01.23 João Vinicius
17.  3:12.68 m24816
18.  3:13.82 Jonnydacuber
19.  3:17.54 Dylan Swarts
20.  3:19.38 Sub1Hour
21.  3:20.97 YoniStrass
22.  3:29.55 swankfukinc
23.  3:32.05 MattP98
24.  3:44.91 Zeke Mackay
25.  3:45.28 Liam Wadek
26.  3:49.52 whatshisbucket
27.  3:53.73 Christopher_Cabrera
28.  4:13.81 One Wheel
29.  4:47.72 topppits
30.  4:52.04 theos
31.  5:09.31 SpartanSailor
32.  5:20.93 Zagros
33.  5:33.13 Jacck
34.  6:40.32 Caleb Arnette
35.  DNF AidanNoogie
35.  DNF MartinN13
35.  DNF MatsBergsten
35.  DNF freshcuber.de


*7x7x7*(29)
1.  2:17.14 Dream Cubing
2.  2:59.20 cuber3141592
3.  3:03.60 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  3:21.51 Torch
5.  3:25.49 NewoMinx
6.  3:29.45 OriginalUsername
7.  3:31.90 HawaiiLife745
8.  3:38.44 LolTreeMan
9.  3:41.35 JoXCuber
10.  4:00.31 DGCubes
11.  4:12.95 Nihahhat
12.  4:15.32 trav1
13.  4:32.14 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
14.  4:39.81 abunickabhi
15.  4:50.79 m24816
16.  4:55.67 Jonnydacuber
17.  5:04.69 Sub1Hour
18.  5:05.51 swankfukinc
19.  5:13.17 Christopher_Cabrera
20.  5:24.18 MattP98
21.  5:57.05 Liam Wadek
22.  6:01.41 NathanaelCubes
23.  6:20.77 One Wheel
24.  6:32.95 RyuKagamine
25.  7:15.72 theos
26.  7:22.93 Jacck
27.  7:24.58 topppits
28.  DNF João Vinicius
28.  DNF SpartanSailor


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)
1.  3.67 Khairur Rachim
2.  4.27 TheDubDubJr
3.  5.32 asacuber


Spoiler



4.  5.55 MichaelNielsen
5.  8.05 NarenRameshB
6.  8.11 Angry_Mob
7.  8.22 turtwig
8.  9.11 BradyCubes08
9.  9.96 TipsterTrickster
10.  11.14 Gad3
11.  11.24 OriginalUsername
12.  11.52 JoXCuber
13.  11.83 hopelessdove
14.  12.67 Dream Cubing
15.  12.99 lejitcuber
16.  14.01 Sean Hartman
17.  15.32 Connor Yungbluth
18.  16.95 Coneman
19.  17.05 abunickabhi
20.  19.33 Ontricus
21.  19.66 G2013
22.  20.42 aaron paskow
23.  21.12 NathanaelCubes
24.  21.99 MatsBergsten
25.  22.03 Mike Hughey
26.  23.60 Zeke Mackay
27.  25.70 Rollercoasterben
27.  25.70 MattP98
29.  26.32 2017LAMB06
30.  27.43 NewoMinx
31.  27.95 riz3ndrr
32.  29.23 Deri Nata Wijaya
33.  29.72 ichcubegern
34.  29.88 Glomnipotent
35.  30.00 Dylan Swarts
36.  31.15 Lvl9001Wizard
37.  31.56 Immolated-Marmoset
38.  32.07 whatshisbucket
39.  32.39 HawaiiLife745
40.  33.97 yovliporat
41.  38.05 Trig0n
42.  38.98 m24816
43.  39.75 Caleb Arnette
44.  40.36 Christopher_Cabrera
45.  42.89 cuberkid10
46.  46.75 VIBE_ZT
47.  47.66 InlandEmpireCuber
48.  52.18 theos
49.  56.52 vilkkuti25
50.  1:00.01 SpiFunTastic
51.  1:02.43 Jacck
52.  1:03.17 skewber10
53.  1:08.60 tavery343
54.  1:14.43 parkertrager
55.  1:27.87 Liam Wadek
56.  1:33.65 Billybong378
57.  2:15.17 Zagros
58.  DNF MCuber
58.  DNF Logan
58.  DNF THowlett


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(43)
1.  23.21 sigalig
2.  26.14 ican97
3.  33.34 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  33.62 G2013
5.  46.12 Connor Yungbluth
6.  52.87 Last Layer King
7.  55.70 revaldoah
8.  56.12 Keroma12
9.  1:06.56 NathanaelCubes
10.  1:14.44 JakubDrobny
11.  1:18.15 Deri Nata Wijaya
12.  1:20.96 Dylan Swarts
13.  1:22.74 Underwatercuber
14.  1:24.75 topppits
15.  1:26.84 m24816
16.  1:28.54 MatsBergsten
17.  1:35.40 niclas.mach
18.  1:43.40 Mike Hughey
19.  1:46.64 Dream Cubing
20.  2:04.31 brad711
21.  2:05.49 Zeke Mackay
22.  2:14.72 hopelessdove
23.  2:15.65 thatkid
24.  2:16.42 Caleb Arnette
25.  2:24.94 MattP98
26.  2:45.49 BradyCubes08
27.  2:54.36 whatshisbucket
28.  2:56.60 Logan
29.  2:57.74 Christopher_Cabrera
30.  2:57.83 Lvl9001Wizard
31.  3:06.77 Jacck
32.  3:23.68 elimescube
33.  3:46.52 MrKuba600
34.  4:29.48 VIBE_ZT
35.  6:21.43 RyuKagamine
36.  DNF lesliesampson
36.  DNF NewoMinx
36.  DNF parkertrager
36.  DNF ichcubegern
36.  DNF theos
36.  DNF [email protected]
36.  DNF BiscutDNF
36.  DNF SpeedCubeReview


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(20)
1.  1:53.49 G2013
2.  2:43.45 abunickabhi
3.  3:14.51 bilbo07


Spoiler



4.  3:26.99 OJ Cubing
5.  3:33.33 Connor Yungbluth
6.  5:43.71 Mike Hughey
7.  6:05.14 MatsBergsten
8.  6:11.44 JakubDrobny
9.  6:30.03 Dylan Swarts
10.  7:48.66 Deri Nata Wijaya
11.  9:01.15 Jacck
12.  9:50.07 thatkid
13.  10:16.00 m24816
14.  13:55.88 elimescube
15.  DNF Glomnipotent
15.  DNF NathanaelCubes
15.  DNF Caleb Arnette
15.  DNF theos
15.  DNF brad711
15.  DNF sigalig


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(11)
1.  3:46.09 sigalig
2.  5:36.20 bilbo07
3.  6:07.43 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  14:01.48 MatsBergsten
5.  16:53.61 Jacck
6.  38:30.65 brad711
7.  DNF OJ Cubing
7.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
7.  DNF elimescube
7.  DNF Mike Hughey
7.  DNF TheDubDubJr


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Mike Hughey
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  41:44.99 Mike Hughey

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)
1.  16/17 59:38 Deri Nata Wijaya
2.  9/11 19:44 Keroma12
3.  9/11 56:15 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  9/13 56:08 Last Layer King
5.  4/5 21:52 BradyCubes08
6.  6/9 32:30 Dylan Swarts
7.  2/2 1:31 abunickabhi
8.  2/2 5:01 Mike Hughey
9.  2/3 16:21 m24816
10.  2/4 20:21 theos
11.  2/4 21:17 Caleb Arnette
12.  1/4 17:42 Zeke Mackay
12.  4/11 46:49 Connor Yungbluth
12.  1/2 13:01 Logan
12.  0/2 8:12 NewoMinx


*3x3x3 one-handed*(112)
1.  12.24 Khairur Rachim
2.  12.63 jancsi02
3.  13.84 Luke Garrett


Spoiler



4.  14.69 ichcubegern
5.  15.02 Nihahhat
6.  15.25 OriginalUsername
7.  15.31 GenTheThief
8.  15.33 Jscuber
9.  15.37 hopelessdove
10.  15.38 2017LAMB06
11.  15.68 Dream Cubing
12.  15.78 lejitcuber
13.  15.84 tJardigradHe
14.  15.88 turtwig
15.  15.90 thecubingwizard
16.  16.26 Kylegadj
17.  16.35 HawaiiLife745
18.  16.96 TheDubDubJr
19.  17.10 mihnea3000
20.  17.23 BradyCubes08
21.  17.24 Torch
22.  17.47 sleipnir
22.  17.47 Sean Hartman
24.  18.33 ARandomCuber
25.  18.51 DhruvA
26.  18.59 MrKuba600
27.  18.64 AidanNoogie
28.  19.03 riz3ndrr
29.  19.05 Ontricus
30.  19.30 NewoMinx
31.  19.40 RandomPerson84
31.  19.40 Shadowjockey
33.  19.58 speedcuber71
34.  19.72 Metallic Silver
35.  19.77 JoXCuber
36.  19.79 BradenTheMagician
37.  20.04 Last Layer King
38.  20.24 NathanaelCubes
39.  20.43 Zeke Mackay
40.  20.47 DGCubes
41.  20.55 MartinN13
42.  20.88 aaron paskow
43.  21.61 niclas.mach
44.  21.81 BiscutDNF
45.  21.91 abunickabhi
46.  22.29 boroc226han
47.  22.35 Angry_Mob
48.  22.45 V.Kochergin
49.  22.67 MichaelNielsen
50.  22.82 xyzzy
51.  23.04 [email protected]
52.  23.56 João Vinicius
53.  23.62 Cooki348
54.  23.99 PugCuber
55.  24.13 Michael DeLaRosa
56.  24.86 skewber10
57.  24.92 MCuber
58.  24.96 OwenB
59.  25.20 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
60.  25.25 Utkarsh Ashar
61.  25.28 Connor Yungbluth
62.  25.65 m24816
63.  25.76 trav1
64.  25.89 MattP98
65.  26.58 Glomnipotent
66.  28.25 Underwatercuber
67.  28.28 Aleki
68.  28.74 borjan baboski
69.  28.81 Liam Wadek
70.  28.83 B-cubes
71.  29.77 Caleb Arnette
72.  29.88 brad711
73.  30.09 Christopher_Cabrera
74.  30.29 Logan
75.  30.74 InlandEmpireCuber
76.  30.97 bennettstouder
77.  31.11 Jonnydacuber
78.  31.12 yudo.r
79.  31.31 revaldoah
80.  31.44 Sub1Hour
81.  31.60 Parke187
82.  33.56 Antto Pitkänen
83.  35.02 Rollercoasterben
84.  35.54 Dylan Swarts
85.  35.85 tavery343
86.  36.19 John Benwell
87.  36.65 thatkid
88.  38.21 Mike Hughey
89.  39.20 Petri Krzywacki
90.  40.36 SpiFunTastic
91.  41.92 Infraredlizards
92.  42.06 VIBE_ZT
93.  42.13 Koen van Aller
94.  43.90 freshcuber.de
95.  44.71 Zagros
96.  45.86 SpartanSailor
97.  47.66 Deri Nata Wijaya
98.  51.11 Immolated-Marmoset
99.  51.26 jack[email protected]
100.  51.62 lego303
101.  53.55 whatshisbucket
102.  54.55 cubeshepherd
103.  56.01 MAD CUBER
104.  57.30 UnknownCuber
105.  1:01.08 Billybong378
106.  1:02.47 UnknownCanvas
107.  1:06.87 Kal-Flo
108.  1:07.61 Etotheipi
109.  1:08.19 Jacck
110.  1:09.56 Janav Gupta
111.  1:19.81 theos
112.  1:44.13 matt boeren


*3x3x3 With feet*(13)
1.  30.82 tJardigradHe
2.  37.83 Luke Garrett
3.  40.00 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  54.89 HawaiiLife745
5.  58.11 Zeke Mackay
6.  59.25 V.Kochergin
7.  1:16.56 Christopher_Cabrera
8.  1:40.78 ichcubegern
9.  1:46.18 Logan
10.  2:14.26 BradyCubes08
11.  3:06.52 Dream Cubing
12.  3:10.58 m24816
13.  DNF Jscuber


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(16)
1.  21.69 BradyCubes08
2.  30.95 ichcubegern
3.  55.11 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  57.91 Zeke Mackay
5.  59.06 whatshisbucket
6.  1:15.34 Mike Hughey
7.  1:16.36 Christopher_Cabrera
8.  1:18.37 m24816
9.  1:30.83 Liam Wadek
10.  1:42.31 theos
11.  1:42.54 MrKuba600
12.  1:53.18 PugCuber
13.  2:06.68 HawaiiLife745
14.  2:39.19 parkertrager
15.  DNF abunickabhi
15.  DNF Kal-Flo


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(32)
1.  26.67 (26, 25, 29) WoowyBaby
2.  27.33 (25, 33, 24) meskelto
3.  28.33 (28, 27, 30) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  30.00 (31, 27, 32) Theo Leinad
4.  30.00 (32, 30, 28) asacuber
6.  30.33 (30, 30, 31) Jacck
7.  31.00 (36, 33, 24) Dream Cubing
8.  31.67 (32, 38, 25) speedcuber71
9.  32.00 (39, 32, 25) Christopher_Cabrera
10.  32.33 (28, 33, 36) theos
10.  32.33 (34, 31, 32) brad711
12.  33.00 (32, 30, 37) Bogdan
13.  35.00 (40, 30, 35) Sean Hartman
14.  35.33 (37, 36, 33) Connor Yungbluth
15.  35.67 (40, 36, 31) hopelessdove
16.  37.67 (42, 33, 38) Mike Hughey
17.  41.00 (42, 39, 42) Ontricus
18.  53.67 (51, 53, 57) Liam Wadek
19.  57.00 (61, 54, 56) Caleb Arnette
20.  68.67 (64, 68, 74) Billybong378
21.  DNF (24, 31, DNF) CyanSandwich
21.  DNF (32, 26, DNF) T1_M0
21.  DNF (30, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
21.  DNF (34, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
21.  DNF (38, DNS, DNS) skewber10
21.  DNF (46, DNS, DNS) MCuber
21.  DNF (49, DNS, DNS) MartinN13
21.  DNF (55, DNS, DNS) PugCuber
21.  DNF (66, 57, DNF) matt boeren
21.  DNF (58, DNS, DNS) Apolo
21.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) NewoMinx
21.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) UnknownCuber


*2-3-4 Relay*(66)
1.  41.92 cuberkid10
2.  43.27 Dream Cubing
3.  45.02 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  47.72 tJardigradHe
5.  47.86 NewoMinx
6.  49.01 AidanNoogie
7.  49.28 MCuber
8.  49.70 hopelessdove
9.  51.69 Zeke Mackay
10.  51.87 OriginalUsername
11.  53.26 Shadowjockey
12.  53.86 ichcubegern
13.  53.92 turtwig
14.  54.50 JoXCuber
15.  54.68 Nihahhat
16.  54.75 boroc226han
17.  55.06 DGCubes
18.  55.96 MrKuba600
19.  58.06 RileyN23
20.  58.16 niclas.mach
21.  59.07 abunickabhi
22.  1:01.89 HawaiiLife745
23.  1:02.38 V.Kochergin
24.  1:02.83 MichaelNielsen
25.  1:03.11 riz3ndrr
26.  1:03.15 aaron paskow
27.  1:03.52 parkertrager
28.  1:03.92 Torch
29.  1:04.65 Connor Yungbluth
30.  1:05.21 BradyCubes08
31.  1:05.47 thatkid
32.  1:10.24 m24816
33.  1:10.88 trav1
34.  1:14.09 Ontricus
35.  1:15.07 Cooki348
36.  1:15.41 yudo.r
37.  1:17.65 Jonnydacuber
38.  1:20.72 João Vinicius
39.  1:21.03 Christopher_Cabrera
40.  1:21.27 Infraredlizards
41.  1:22.74 whatshisbucket
42.  1:22.76 Liam Wadek
43.  1:25.83 tavery343
44.  1:26.15 Parke187
45.  1:28.73 InlandEmpireCuber
46.  1:31.98 Utkarsh Ashar
47.  1:32.22 Caleb Arnette
48.  1:35.94 Lvl9001Wizard
49.  1:36.35 Rollercoasterben
50.  1:41.85 cubeshepherd
51.  1:41.99 John Benwell
52.  1:47.28 Mike Hughey
53.  1:50.34 theos
54.  1:51.54 Petri Krzywacki
55.  1:54.42 SpiFunTastic
56.  2:00.89 One Wheel
57.  2:03.45 asadreddevil
58.  2:20.87 PingPongCuber
59.  2:22.34 markdlei
60.  2:31.15 freshcuber.de
61.  2:36.15 Jacck
62.  2:39.84 Kal-Flo
63.  3:02.76 Billybong378
64.  3:11.53 MatsBergsten
65.  4:13.73 Etotheipi
66.  7:24.38 Yoda14159


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(33)
1.  1:42.12 cuberkid10
2.  2:02.99 Dream Cubing
3.  2:04.84 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  2:05.45 JoXCuber
5.  2:09.55 AidanNoogie
6.  2:10.84 MrKuba600
7.  2:12.15 ichcubegern
8.  2:14.21 OriginalUsername
9.  2:17.86 NewoMinx
10.  2:24.41 Torch
11.  2:26.62 MichaelNielsen
12.  2:26.92 HawaiiLife745
13.  2:29.10 BradyCubes08
14.  2:35.05 abunickabhi
15.  2:40.63 Zeke Mackay
16.  3:00.92 V.Kochergin
17.  3:03.55 m24816
18.  3:06.18 Connor Yungbluth
19.  3:13.88 Infraredlizards
20.  3:14.77 Liam Wadek
21.  3:18.48 riz3ndrr
22.  3:38.96 Christopher_Cabrera
23.  3:42.79 whatshisbucket
24.  3:43.26 Rollercoasterben
25.  4:04.88 Utkarsh Ashar
26.  4:07.46 InlandEmpireCuber
27.  4:25.34 Mike Hughey
28.  4:37.86 Lvl9001Wizard
29.  4:44.15 theos
30.  4:57.87 One Wheel
31.  5:15.67 Jacck
32.  6:49.00 Kal-Flo
33.  7:11.21 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  4:06.11 ichcubegern
2.  4:10.39 Dream Cubing
3.  4:29.33 tJardigradHe


Spoiler



4.  4:34.69 OriginalUsername
5.  4:48.92 JoXCuber
6.  5:06.67 HawaiiLife745
7.  5:42.77 abunickabhi
8.  5:58.81 m24816
9.  7:00.66 Zeke Mackay
10.  7:00.71 Liam Wadek
11.  7:11.02 whatshisbucket
12.  8:20.69 Christopher_Cabrera
13.  8:59.28 One Wheel
14.  10:07.52 theos
15.  11:14.57 Jacck
16.  15:08.51 freshcuber.de


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(14)
1.  6:07.19 Dream Cubing
2.  7:19.16 ichcubegern
3.  8:05.76 AidanNoogie


Spoiler



4.  8:07.35 JoXCuber
5.  8:09.00 OriginalUsername
6.  8:11.74 HawaiiLife745
7.  10:46.28 abunickabhi
8.  11:17.45 m24816
9.  11:49.34 Zeke Mackay
10.  12:39.84 Liam Wadek
11.  13:26.17 Christopher_Cabrera
12.  16:06.87 theos
13.  16:28.06 One Wheel
14.  20:01.12 Jacck


*Clock*(41)
1.  4.94 TipsterTrickster
2.  5.68 MartinN13
3.  6.66 ARandomCuber


Spoiler



4.  7.29 MattP98
5.  7.82 MCuber
6.  8.09 TheDubDubJr
7.  8.45 cuberkid10
8.  8.71 JoXCuber
9.  8.73 trav1
10.  9.08 Immolated-Marmoset
11.  9.64 BradenTheMagician
12.  9.93 Luke Garrett
13.  10.49 Shadowjockey
14.  10.75 niclas.mach
15.  10.93 NewoMinx
16.  11.16 Rollercoasterben
17.  12.44 parkertrager
18.  12.45 OriginalUsername
19.  12.62 João Vinicius
20.  13.02 HawaiiLife745
21.  13.29 Parke187
22.  13.50 tJardigradHe
23.  13.66 InlandEmpireCuber
24.  13.94 ichcubegern
25.  14.16 VIBE_ZT
26.  14.44 MichaelNielsen
27.  14.69 NathanaelCubes
28.  14.80 Antto Pitkänen
29.  15.36 Liam Wadek
30.  15.50 elimescube
31.  15.69 Christopher_Cabrera
32.  16.78 Dream Cubing
33.  17.41 revaldoah
34.  18.69 Mike Hughey
35.  20.68 Trig0n
36.  23.29 freshcuber.de
37.  25.96 m24816
38.  31.29 Zeke Mackay
39.  37.41 Koen van Aller
40.  40.85 John Benwell
41.  DNF Caleb Arnette


*Megaminx*(48)
1.  43.91 AidanNoogie
2.  52.06 Khairur Rachim
3.  57.45 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  57.65 tJardigradHe
5.  58.35 MCuber
6.  58.38 whatshisbucket
7.  59.24 Dream Cubing
8.  1:02.03 hopelessdove
9.  1:03.68 V.Kochergin
10.  1:06.15 OriginalUsername
11.  1:07.03 MrKuba600
12.  1:09.96 JoXCuber
13.  1:10.76 HawaiiLife745
14.  1:11.45 Nihahhat
15.  1:11.61 Luke Garrett
16.  1:14.09 ichcubegern
17.  1:14.12 G2013
18.  1:17.53 trav1
19.  1:20.37 F0ggyB0y
20.  1:20.94 BradenTheMagician
21.  1:24.05 audiophile121
22.  1:26.49 MichaelNielsen
23.  1:28.48 NathanaelCubes
24.  1:28.58 xyzzy
25.  1:32.17 Keenan Johnson
26.  1:32.95 Cooki348
27.  1:33.92 MartinN13
28.  1:34.18 Zeke Mackay
29.  1:34.93 tavery343
30.  1:35.12 Christopher_Cabrera
31.  1:41.40 aaron paskow
32.  1:43.93 m24816
33.  1:49.59 MattP98
34.  1:52.70 LolTreeMan
35.  2:00.92 Angry_Mob
36.  2:03.91 abunickabhi
37.  2:07.49 Dylan Swarts
38.  2:10.65 Rollercoasterben
39.  2:13.49 buzzteam4
40.  2:21.49 topppits
41.  2:21.79 Mike Hughey
42.  2:30.63 Liam Wadek
43.  2:35.53 Petri Krzywacki
44.  2:53.70 theos
45.  3:21.80 Billybong378
46.  DNF Metallic Silver
46.  DNF João Vinicius
46.  DNF riz3ndrr


*Pyraminx*(93)
1.  2.26 tJardigradHe
2.  2.42 aaron paskow
3.  2.51 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



4.  2.62 Pyra42
5.  2.86 lejitcuber
6.  2.87 MrKuba600
7.  2.88 parkertrager
8.  2.89 Ontricus
9.  2.91 DGCubes
10.  2.93 Toothcraver55
11.  3.00 THowlett
12.  3.05 oliviervlcube
13.  3.07 MCuber
14.  3.20 Sean Hartman
15.  3.21 milo black
16.  3.32 SpiFunTastic
17.  3.42 Cooki348
18.  3.47 Trig0n
19.  3.53 MartinN13
20.  3.66 BradyCubes08
21.  3.92 niclas.mach
22.  3.96 TheDubDubJr
23.  4.11 Luke Garrett
24.  4.16 Janav Gupta
25.  4.17 João Vinicius
26.  4.18 mihnea3000
27.  4.22 BradenTheMagician
28.  4.23 TipsterTrickster
29.  4.34 boroc226han
30.  4.35 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
31.  4.36 NathanaelCubes
32.  4.40 OriginalUsername
33.  4.46 Billybong378
34.  4.58 trav1
35.  4.66 cuberkid10
36.  4.68 Torch
37.  4.86 JoXCuber
38.  4.92 Christopher_Cabrera
39.  4.99 NewoMinx
40.  5.02 Nihahhat
40.  5.02 Zeke Mackay
42.  5.03 InlandEmpireCuber
43.  5.10 whatshisbucket
44.  5.17 Logan
45.  5.25 V.Kochergin
46.  5.28 Shadowjockey
47.  5.35 [email protected]
48.  5.47 Connor Yungbluth
49.  5.51 bennettstouder
49.  5.51 2017LAMB06
51.  5.55 UnknownCanvas
51.  5.55 skewber10
53.  5.56 jancsi02
54.  5.66 Liam Wadek
55.  5.69 Dream Cubing
55.  5.69 Antto Pitkänen
57.  5.79 ichcubegern
58.  5.93 VIBE_ZT
59.  6.04 HawaiiLife745
60.  6.06 Parke187
61.  6.20 Coneman
62.  6.34 MattP98
63.  6.35 Utkarsh Ashar
64.  6.38 Keenan Johnson
65.  6.40 Koen van Aller
66.  6.42 OwenB
67.  6.53 Underwatercuber
68.  6.65 turtwig
69.  6.68 [email protected]
70.  6.85 Rollercoasterben
71.  7.16 Metallic Silver
72.  7.31 abunickabhi
73.  7.36 Angry_Mob
74.  7.45 tavery343
75.  7.84 TheNoobCuber
76.  8.33 Caleb Arnette
77.  8.36 buzzteam4
78.  8.42 Zach Clark
79.  8.49 PingPongCuber
80.  8.60 Last Layer King
81.  8.98 topppits
82.  9.05 theos
83.  9.61 Gad3
84.  10.23 Mike Hughey
85.  11.38 m24816
86.  12.77 BiscutDNF
87.  12.95 MAD CUBER
88.  13.39 freshcuber.de
89.  13.46 2019DWYE01
90.  13.61 Etotheipi
91.  13.86 thatkid
92.  14.02 Jacck
93.  16.00 Kal-Flo


*Square-1*(77)
1.  8.67 David ep
2.  10.05 Marcus Siu
3.  10.47 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  11.35 Shadowjockey
5.  12.33 Kylegadj
6.  12.37 Zeke Mackay
7.  13.23 cuberkid10
8.  13.53 Zach Clark
9.  14.14 BradyCubes08
10.  14.63 AidanNoogie
11.  14.67 MichaelNielsen
12.  15.56 TipsterTrickster
13.  15.71 tJardigradHe
14.  15.83 NewoMinx
15.  16.94 JoXCuber
16.  16.95 milo black
17.  17.05 DGCubes
18.  17.10 trav1
19.  17.23 Rollercoasterben
20.  17.34 MrKuba600
21.  17.53 BradenTheMagician
22.  17.58 ichcubegern
23.  17.65 F0ggyB0y
24.  17.83 Connor Yungbluth
25.  17.88 RileyN23
26.  18.08 MattP98
27.  18.52 OriginalUsername
28.  19.14 Luke Garrett
29.  19.41 Keenan Johnson
30.  19.63 TheDubDubJr
31.  19.96 HawaiiLife745
32.  20.02 Torch
33.  20.10 Dream Cubing
34.  22.10 João Vinicius
35.  22.37 MCuber
36.  22.39 riz3ndrr
37.  22.47 turtwig
38.  23.98 niclas.mach
39.  24.44 Nihahhat
40.  24.67 Sub1Hour
41.  24.71 Jonnydacuber
42.  25.19 OwenB
43.  25.65 Ontricus
44.  25.92 boroc226han
45.  26.06 mihnea3000
46.  26.25 MartinN13
47.  26.63 hopelessdove
48.  28.18 theos
49.  28.97 Trig0n
50.  29.48 Christopher_Cabrera
51.  30.16 Logan
52.  30.43 bennettstouder
53.  31.32 whatshisbucket
54.  31.84 VIBE_ZT
55.  31.90 Immolated-Marmoset
56.  32.31 Infraredlizards
57.  35.48 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
58.  36.58 Toothcraver55
59.  36.87 Metallic Silver
60.  38.10 BiscutDNF
61.  38.41 tavery343
62.  38.49 Liam Wadek
63.  39.19 Antto Pitkänen
64.  40.40 NathanaelCubes
65.  40.58 Mike Hughey
66.  44.95 SpiFunTastic
67.  45.85 Caleb Arnette
68.  47.05 RyuKagamine
69.  49.34 m24816
70.  52.07 Dylan Swarts
71.  54.77 abunickabhi
72.  55.76 Koen van Aller
73.  57.90 InlandEmpireCuber
74.  1:04.22 Billybong378
75.  1:14.02 Jacck
76.  1:21.66 SlowCuber
77.  DNF Sean Hartman


*Skewb*(89)
1.  2.35 milo black
2.  2.71 hopelessdove
3.  2.89 BradyCubes08


Spoiler



4.  2.93 RileyN23
5.  3.32 tJardigradHe
6.  3.49 MrKuba600
7.  3.79 MichaelNielsen
8.  3.82 Metallic Silver
9.  3.85 NewoMinx
9.  3.85 TipsterTrickster
11.  3.95 [email protected]
12.  4.08 parkertrager
13.  4.11 Caleb Arnette
14.  4.17 aaron paskow
15.  4.18 riz3ndrr
16.  4.53 Coneman
17.  4.66 Nihahhat
18.  4.83 Legomanz
19.  4.85 MCuber
19.  4.85 João Vinicius
21.  4.91 THowlett
22.  4.96 DGCubes
23.  5.06 OriginalUsername
24.  5.07 MattP98
25.  5.12 TomTheCuber101
25.  5.12 trav1
27.  5.14 TheDubDubJr
28.  5.41 cuberkid10
28.  5.41 ichcubegern
30.  5.47 Luke Garrett
31.  5.49 HawaiiLife745
32.  5.54 Sean Hartman
33.  5.56 boroc226han
34.  5.81 MartinN13
35.  5.91 Torch
36.  5.92 BiscutDNF
36.  5.92 Antto Pitkänen
38.  6.03 turtwig
39.  6.11 JoXCuber
40.  6.19 NathanaelCubes
41.  6.39 niclas.mach
41.  6.39 Zeke Mackay
43.  6.42 Rollercoasterben
44.  6.45 V.Kochergin
45.  6.51 VIBE_ZT
46.  6.64 Trig0n
47.  6.68 Shadowjockey
48.  6.69 Dream Cubing
48.  6.69 [email protected]
48.  6.69 Immolated-Marmoset
51.  6.81 BradenTheMagician
52.  6.87 mihnea3000
53.  6.90 cubeshepherd
54.  6.96 Parke187
55.  6.97 Sub1Hour
56.  6.98 Dylan Swarts
57.  7.26 whatshisbucket
58.  7.49 bennettstouder
59.  7.57 Billybong378
60.  7.60 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
61.  7.77 Angry_Mob
62.  8.40 Utkarsh Ashar
63.  8.48 Bubbagrub
64.  8.50 buzzteam4
65.  8.61 Connor Yungbluth
66.  8.81 WoowyBaby
67.  8.97 Quber43
68.  9.02 Christopher_Cabrera
69.  9.10 m24816
70.  9.11 OwenB
71.  9.44 Ontricus
72.  9.76 theos
73.  9.97 Janav Gupta
74.  10.30 InlandEmpireCuber
75.  10.52 SlowCuber
76.  11.01 Mike Hughey
77.  11.13 abunickabhi
78.  11.65 brad711
79.  12.12 G2013
80.  12.40 RyuKagamine
81.  12.59 topppits
82.  13.04 Liam Wadek
83.  13.30 elimescube
84.  13.45 Cooki348
85.  13.81 Koen van Aller
86.  14.10 PingPongCuber
87.  15.03 UnknownCuber
88.  18.85 freshcuber.de
89.  19.57 Jacck


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  24.00 NewoMinx
2.  24.57 Metallic Silver
3.  29.39 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  30.16 ichcubegern
5.  33.45 whatshisbucket
6.  33.47 Dream Cubing
7.  35.82 Zeke Mackay
8.  36.22 Christopher_Cabrera
9.  36.81 abunickabhi
10.  38.61 MCuber
11.  42.77 Sub1Hour
12.  45.49 tavery343
13.  53.95 m24816
14.  54.52 Billybong378
15.  56.54 Mike Hughey
16.  1:01.91 Angry_Mob


*Mini Guildford*(19)
1.  4:03.20 tJardigradHe
2.  4:07.54 NewoMinx
3.  4:16.48 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  4:28.48 OriginalUsername
5.  4:36.33 ichcubegern
6.  4:51.69 JoXCuber
7.  4:57.45 HawaiiLife745
8.  4:59.21 BradyCubes08
9.  5:14.80 MichaelNielsen
10.  6:22.60 Zeke Mackay
11.  6:36.99 m24816
12.  6:47.91 Christopher_Cabrera
13.  6:48.99 Jonnydacuber
14.  6:49.83 F0ggyB0y
15.  7:20.31 Sub1Hour
16.  8:11.95 Liam Wadek
17.  9:33.16 Mike Hughey
18.  13:42.23 2019DWYE01
19.  14:37.19 Jacck


*Redi Cube*(25)
1.  7.57 BradyCubes08
2.  11.10 Trig0n
3.  11.92 2017LAMB06


Spoiler



4.  13.09 DGCubes
5.  13.32 V.Kochergin
6.  17.06 Ontricus
7.  18.76 Metallic Silver
8.  18.91 Zeke Mackay
9.  19.28 Kit Clement
10.  19.45 OriginalUsername
11.  21.13 xyzzy
12.  21.46 NathanaelCubes
13.  21.88 PingPongCuber
14.  23.51 JoXCuber
15.  23.54 ichcubegern
16.  24.73 Sub1Hour
17.  25.96 VIBE_ZT
18.  27.62 Billybong378
19.  27.74 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  28.19 m24816
21.  30.10 abunickabhi
22.  34.12 Dream Cubing
23.  37.35 Liam Wadek
24.  37.71 Mike Hughey
25.  1:02.21 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  22.01 milo black
2.  25.87 Ontricus
3.  40.51 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  42.40 ichcubegern
5.  43.46 Billybong378
6.  50.02 abunickabhi
7.  54.38 Mike Hughey
8.  58.60 HawaiiLife745
9.  59.50 Dream Cubing
10.  1:04.59 m24816
11.  1:06.96 InlandEmpireCuber
12.  1:10.07 VIBE_ZT
13.  1:11.46 xyzzy
14.  1:42.94 Jacck



*Contest results*(202)
1.  1171 OriginalUsername
2.  1165 Dream Cubing
3.  1122 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  1061 NewoMinx
5.  1030 JoXCuber
6.  1011 Zeke Mackay
7.  969 tJardigradHe
8.  955 HawaiiLife745
9.  948 BradyCubes08
10.  919 MichaelNielsen
11.  888 MrKuba600
12.  866 hopelessdove
13.  862 cuberkid10
14.  824 Luke Garrett
14.  824 abunickabhi
16.  815 MCuber
17.  813 Khairur Rachim
18.  808 Torch
19.  792 DGCubes
20.  789 TheDubDubJr
21.  780 Shadowjockey
22.  778 trav1
23.  744 turtwig
24.  739 Nihahhat
25.  718 Sean Hartman
26.  710 Ontricus
27.  691 m24816
27.  691 mihnea3000
29.  690 NathanaelCubes
30.  687 niclas.mach
31.  681 BradenTheMagician
32.  675 lejitcuber
33.  672 aaron paskow
34.  670 Christopher_Cabrera
35.  665 João Vinicius
36.  661 AidanNoogie
37.  659 boroc226han
38.  647 parkertrager
39.  625 riz3ndrr
40.  606 MattP98
41.  592 V.Kochergin
42.  580 thecubingwizard
43.  578 Liam Wadek
44.  575 whatshisbucket
45.  568 Connor Yungbluth
46.  566 milo black
46.  566 jancsi02
48.  535 THowlett
49.  530 Dylan Swarts
50.  489 Cooki348
50.  489 Rollercoasterben
50.  489 [email protected]
53.  477 Jscuber
54.  472 Trig0n
55.  471 2017LAMB06
56.  468 Jonnydacuber
57.  466 MartinN13
58.  462 Mike Hughey
59.  455 TipsterTrickster
60.  450 Metallic Silver
61.  449 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
62.  443 Kylegadj
63.  439 Angry_Mob
64.  438 Marcus Siu
65.  434 Underwatercuber
66.  432 RileyN23
67.  431 Sub1Hour
68.  429 bennettstouder
69.  427 sleipnir
70.  426 Last Layer King
71.  414 Utkarsh Ashar
72.  405 xyzzy
73.  401 Keenan Johnson
74.  396 Logan
75.  390 Caleb Arnette
76.  389 Toothcraver55
77.  386 G2013
78.  385 OwenB
79.  380 Zach Clark
80.  379 F0ggyB0y
81.  376 InlandEmpireCuber
82.  369 Antto Pitkänen
83.  366 brad711
84.  362 sigalig
85.  361 skewber10
86.  357 LolTreeMan
87.  352 VIBE_ZT
88.  343 SpiFunTastic
89.  341 Valken
90.  337 BiscutDNF
91.  327 NarenRameshB
92.  324 gutte02
93.  323 theos
94.  310 ARandomCuber
95.  300 topppits
96.  294 TheodorNordstrand
97.  292 ExultantCarn
98.  291 Jacck
99.  285 PugCuber
100.  283 yudo.r
100.  283 Glomnipotent
102.  282 Infraredlizards
103.  281 tavery343
104.  275 Parke187
105.  269 thatkid
106.  268 Billybong378
107.  266 RandomPerson84
108.  258 Michael DeLaRosa
109.  256 GenTheThief
110.  254 Coneman
111.  244 asacuber
112.  237 Keroma12
113.  236 swankfukinc
114.  233 Koen van Aller
115.  222 Immolated-Marmoset
116.  220 DhruvA
116.  220 Legomanz
118.  213 Deri Nata Wijaya
119.  211 Puzzler
120.  210 ican97
121.  209 cubeshepherd
122.  202 [email protected]
123.  192 SpeedCubeReview
124.  187 Lvl9001Wizard
124.  187 20luky3
126.  186 MatsBergsten
127.  182 borjan baboski
128.  181 John Benwell
129.  180 UnknownCanvas
130.  173 SpartanSailor
131.  163 Jonah Jarvis
131.  163 Janav Gupta
133.  157 OJ Cubing
134.  155 revaldoah
134.  155 B-cubes
136.  148 YoniStrass
137.  134 Aleki
138.  132 Petri Krzywacki
139.  127 Kal-Flo
140.  124 Gad3
141.  119 speedcuber71
141.  119 obelisk477
141.  119 One Wheel
144.  115 freshcuber.de
145.  114 buzzteam4
145.  114 TheCubingAddict980
147.  113 WoowyBaby
147.  113 Zagros
149.  109 asadreddevil
150.  100 PingPongCuber
151.  95 RyuKagamine
151.  95 audiophile121
153.  92 Pyra42
154.  89 Phraser_918
155.  87 TheNoobCuber
156.  84 oliviervlcube
157.  81 Coinman_
157.  81 Wabbly
157.  81 David ep
160.  80 UnknownCuber
161.  76 markdlei
162.  74 ThatLucas
163.  73 elimescube
163.  73 SlowCuber
165.  72 Fred Lang
166.  70 PokeCubes
167.  67 TomTheCuber101
168.  66 [email protected]
168.  66 JakubDrobny
170.  62 [email protected]
171.  55 ThomasJE
171.  55 MAD CUBER
173.  53 [email protected]
173.  53 bilbo07
173.  53 2019DWYE01
173.  53 Bubbagrub
177.  51 Apolo
178.  44 lego303
178.  44 Etotheipi
180.  42 matt boeren
181.  41 meskelto
182.  39 Theo Leinad
183.  38 curiousity2575
184.  35 cuber3141592
184.  35 FluffyAppleMonsterParrotP
186.  32 WillyTheWizard
186.  32 Quber43
188.  31 Bogdan
189.  28 taran.pahuja27
190.  26 yovliporat
191.  22 CyanSandwich
192.  21 T1_M0
193.  20 [email protected]
193.  20 Kit Clement
193.  20 Yoda14159
196.  18 Ciparo
197.  17 vilkkuti25
198.  16 hyperbannanas
199.  11 Natemophi
200.  6 Gummar
201.  5 lesliesampson
202.  4 filipemtx


----------



## One Wheel (Jun 10, 2019)

4x4 Blindfolded: 

1. DNF by one center target, time about three days. 
2. DNS
3. DNS

No need to add it to the results, I just want the option to look back and see what scramble I used. 

Centers:
QuarterMaster is TuFf nine (IX), Good Job West Central, LeSs DaN. Checks out, not sure what went wrong. Missing target was an S

Wings:
Special Interests in North Dakota go a KiloMeter WithOut eXHaling. CAlifornia GaS To Add Fudg(J)e PeQueninos FURU . . . Now it doesn’t trace, but hey, it worked 

Corners:
I Know QueeNs VaSe


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 10, 2019)

I'll add it.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 11, 2019)

Once again I forgot to announce the winner last week. The drawing gives us: 139.

That means our winner this week is *Kal-Flo!* ! Congratulations!!


----------

